# Ruger P345



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Ill give you a little background. Im currently in the military and serving in Iraq till the end of September. When I get back I plan on buying my first handgun. After doing a little research is was a toss up between the P345 or the HK USP .45. Well Ive decided to go with the ruger based on size, reliability and most of all the price. I have a few questions about it though. When on the Ruger site I see theres all different kinds of P345s, but when looking at them they are all the same size/weight. Can anyone tell me whats the difference between them? I saw only a few dollars difference between them all. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks!

-Brad


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, so I just read up a little more on the P345 and discovered the magazine disconnect problem. I read that If you "clean" the rear sight and just so happen to forget 2 pieces its good to go. Just want to clarify that if you do this, will you be able to dry-fire without a magazine and everything will be good to go? I dont intend on dry firing without one anyways but I dont want to take any chances. Also how easy is it to disassemble an reassemble the rear sight? Im new to guns and dont want to mess anything up. Will I need and special tools, or can I just sit in my living room and do it.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

The main differences are between if the gun has a safety or a decock only mechanism. Or some have rails some don't. Last but not least the difference if one is stainless or blued. To tell the difference all you need to do is look at the model number. If it starts with a K then its stainless, if it has an R it has a rail, if it has a D in it then it is decock only. I may not be the smartest but thats what I've come to figure out on my own. Baldy could probably help a lot more. But, thats what I know. From what I've heard those P345's are a good gun too. I would buy one but can't afford too shoot a 44mag and a 45acp.

Nate


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

Anxiety pretty well nailed it. The web site currently lists 4 models.

KP345
Stainless Steel, Safety/Decocker, No rail

KP345DPR
Stainless Steel, Decock Only, Picatinny Rail

KP345PR
Stainless Steel, Safety/Decocker, Picatinny Rail

P345PR
Blued Steel, Safety/Decocker, Picatinny Rail

Safety/Decocker models:
When the decocker lever is pressed downward, the hammer drops and the lever stays down in the "Safe" position. The gun will not fire until the lever is pushed upward.

Decock Only models:
When the decocker lever is pressed downward, the hammer drops and the lever springs back up. The gun can then be fired either by pulling the trigger double action, or by cocking the hammer and firing single action.

Rumor has it that Ruger is discontinuing all Decock Only models. That's too bad because that's my favorite. Hope this clarifies things a bit.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Fine job there Rman.


----------



## Peters174 (Mar 11, 2007)

*P345 .45acp owner*

I own a P345 im not sure which model. i dont have the number in front of me. 
it has been a great gun fo me. ive put about 500 rounds through it with not problems. it is a little exspensive to shoot .45acp but you can find cheep amo at like Big 5, and Walmart.

To those out there who can help me: i cant find a good quality holster for the P345. do any Ruger People know of a good one. i dont really want to buy a ganeric one that it just happens to fit into. thaks for your help.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Try these guys. I understand that they make a high quality product. I checked and several of their models are available for the Ruger 345.
Click here: http://www.highnoonholsters.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

The Ruger web site lists a couple if you hit "Accessorize this Ruger". I tried Ken Nulls web site but it was down. He makes some excellent holsters that are made from horse hide and will last a long time plus they are functional. His phone is 706-625-5643. The last one I usually use is Simply Rugged. I don't know if he make a holster for the P345 or not but you can dash out an e-mail and ask. You may want to order a belt while you are there because he does a good job as is very reasonable in his pricing.

http://www.simplyrugged.com/

I have checked out the P345 and it looks like an excellent pistol in a great caliber. I have owned a P94 (40 S&W) for 12-13 years (if my memory is functioning tonight) and it is an excellent pistol. Accurate and completely reliable and Ruger rugged. The 94 was made before the mag disconnect and the other "safety" features but has a safety/decocker and a smooth double and single action trigger. It is my house gun as it isn't as trim as the 345.

Wish you the best getting home from the "sand box" and thank you.


----------

